# Non-European alphabet sets



## Phyrebrat (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,

I am after a way to get an alphabet set for either/both my igadgets and mac, specifically for the twi alphabet which has the following characters: ε and Ɔ

Does anyone know where or how I can get these? It's such such a pain copy pasting when writing business letters etc. 

The Cyrillic alphabet changes too many of the other letters so I'm a bit stuck!

Thanks 

pH


----------



## Erin99 (May 2, 2014)

Yoruba or Akan (Twi) font for Windows PC [Yoruba or Akan (Twi) font PC] - $15.00 : [aK] abibitumi Kasa [Black Power Language] |||, Conversational in 1 month. Fluency in 2 months. Mastery in 3 months.

Twi Language Fonts (Expensive )

??? No idea if installing fonts is the way you want to go, but I couldn't think of anything else.





(What, is this Help Phy Month, Leish? )


----------



## Phyrebrat (May 6, 2014)

Leisha said:


> Yoruba or Akan (Twi) font for Windows PC [Yoruba or Akan (Twi) font PC] - $15.00 : [aK] abibitumi Kasa [Black Power Language] |||, Conversational in 1 month. Fluency in 2 months. Mastery in 3 months.
> 
> Twi Language Fonts (Expensive )
> 
> ...



Hurray! Help Phyrebrat Month! I love it. Every May, from now on please 

Wow - those are incredibly expensive prices! I think I will be copy-pasting in from now on! Thanks *Leisha *for looking into it.I discovered today an easier way to input accented characters on a Mac, by accident. 

I'm used to holding the key on my iPad or phone to get European accented characters and today, by force of habit, I accidentally did it on my Mac keyboard, and hey, presto! it works the same!

Now I'm off to think of more tasks for *Leisha* to investigate as part of Phyrebrat Month. 

pH


----------

